#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Тель-Авивским буддистам стрелка.

## PampKin Head

Можно завстречаться вечером на пляже рядом с Sheraton Moriah. Буду здесь 3 недели.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Шалам

----------


## PampKin Head

Шал*о*м.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Шалом

Есть парень Семилданах (вроде ник такой) аська 92548977
Буддист.

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Афтепати будет? шалом :-)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Шалом

Неужели я еврей ???  :EEK!:  
http://dugarov.livejournal.com/4605.html

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Еврей, еврей....

----------


## Аньезка

А кто тут не еврей?  :Wink:

----------


## Шаман

граждане евреи, заходим по одному ко мне за справочками

----------


## Маша_ла

А что в Израиле пьют? 
Буддисты при встрече  :Smilie: 

Представила себе встречу вечером на пляже у отеля.. 3 недели.. весело там будет  :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Шалом
Насколько мне известно в классическом иврите (письме) нет гласных... при реконструкции языка  и создании т.н. нового иврита, насколько аутентично были расставленны гласные?

Евреи пьют всё... 
"ми русские не обманываем друг друга" [ (с) Брат 2 ]

----------


## Ersh

Слушайте, евреи, давайте по теме.

----------


## Мошэ

> Насколько мне известно в классическом иврите (письме) нет гласных... при реконструкции языка  и создании т.н. нового иврита, насколько аутентично были расставле*н*ы гласные?


Есть ведь огласовки (некудот).
См. http://www.israel-globe.org/ulpan/?page=vowels.html

----------


## Вао

> Тель-Авивским буддистам стрелка.


Ребята вы не поняли. Стрелки, братки забивают для разборок.  Памкин видимо не чаек хочет с еврейской сангой попить.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Маша_ла

По теме: а какой отзыв на Шалом Алейхем? Алейхем Ашалом?
Как сказать: "Как поживаете?"

----------


## Ersh

Шолом Алейхем?
- Алейхем Шалом

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Ребята вы не поняли. Стрелки, братки забивают для разборок.  Памкин видимо не чаек хочет с еврейской сангой попить.


Шалом.
Видать они его чем-то обидели раз в такую даль на разборки поехал.  :Big Grin:  

Памкин, ты парня Семилданаха нашёл... он там где то на гаубице катается и утюжит палестинцев и хесболу.

----------


## Odd Li

> Можно завстречаться вечером на пляже рядом с Sheraton Moriah. Буду здесь 3 недели.


А если в Тель-Авиве  случаем окажется буддист-нееврей, тоже может прийти?

----------


## PampKin Head

не вопрос.

----------


## Аньезка

Израиль обстрелян ракетами с территории Ливана  :Frown:  
http://top.rbc.ru/politics/17/06/2007/106633.shtml

----------


## Kamla

> Афтепати будет? шалом :-)


Конечно будет. Прям в Кирьят Шмоне.

----------

